# Hooting Owl Sound On Brake - Any Ideas?



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and glad I found this site! 

I just got a used '93 Maxima GXE about 3 weeks ago off an individual. I had it checked at a local Merchant's Tire the 2nd week for my shaking steering wheel at highway speeds, mostly at 55 & 70 mph. At speeds below 55, the shaking is very slight but again at 55 & at 70, the most shaking goes on. 

The shop told me I had two "busted" front axles, my tires are worn and I need to have my rear drums dusted & cleaned. (They also said I had a "bad" oil leak but couldn't tell me where it's coming from.)

I do not hear any popping/thumping on any turns at this point though. I think I'm aware what this popping sound is like, as my previous car is currently experiencing that issue with a worn guide-rod bushing on the front passenger's side. Pops like mad on hard turns & when going over fairly large speed bumps.

I have not had this work done yet on the Maxima, as I want a second opinion about the shaking. I do believe them about the tires and will get some. However, they were unable to give me specifics on why the other items need replacing. 

Nevertheless - my question today is:

*Would anyone know why, when I'm braking to a stop, I hear a low pitched "hoot" sound? I cannot tell what part of the car it's coming from, but can only explain that it's a low pitched "hoot" sound only heard when braking. I began hearing this within the last 3 days.*

I appreciate the help in advance.

Thanks!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

it almost sounds like your wheel bearings are going. my car howls, and i know i will replace the bearings soon


----------



## phreesoal (Apr 28, 2005)

himbo said:


> it almost sounds like your wheel bearings are going. my car howls, and i know i will replace the bearings soon


Thanks!

I'll get that checked out...didn't think about the bearings.


----------

